# Boost what can run without IC



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

As I assume many of you don't have ICs.

With me running 92/93 octane gas what is the maximum boost I could run. I don't want to experiment without asking and confirming


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

On the stock fuel system , 10-12 psi should be perfectly harmless.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Arlight I'm running 10 with no pre. det. I should be able to pop it up to 12 with no problem at all


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what is a pre. det.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

do you have an intercooler.


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

I think hes talkin about premature detonation


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> do you have an intercooler.


 Did you read the title of the thread.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

my bad i was tired when i came in i guess.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

how long can we run 10-12 before it gets too hot.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

it won't get hot....

I'm going to run 10 PSI for now and it's just now starting to get a tad cooler in the mornings and afternoons. Once "southern winter" comes around I'm gonna boost 12. Then back to 10 in the summer


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

(Unless your running full boost for 3 hours straight


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

cool so 10 is good for everyday honda spanking.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Everybody in the tuning world says 8 is the max that is safe without an intercooler (that you can be run all the time). Of course I believe this too but nobody on this site listens to me. You can get away with maybe 10psi in the cooler months with no issues but other then that I wouldn't suggest running 8psi for more then a short duration.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

But once you look at it in the big picture how often will you actually be running peak boost in normal driving


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

good point but you could be tempted with all that boost . i know i would. i try to keep it low just in case.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Everybody in the tuning world says 8 is the max that is safe without an intercooler (that you can be run all the time). Of course I believe this too but nobody on this site listens to me. You can get away with maybe 10psi in the cooler months with no issues but other then that I wouldn't suggest running 8psi for more then a short duration.


 8 psi is extremely conservative. 10 psi is more accurately the lower limit , with 12-13 psi being the upper limit. It can be stretched further to 15 psi , but that's pushing the envelope of the stock fuel system , and I don't recommend it without an eagle eye on all guages. 15 psi would be safe with at least a fuel pump upgrade , I beleive , and possibly an IC as well.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey James, I listen to you buddy!- I just dont act on your advice, but I am listening--lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am going to run 10 in the summer and 12 in the winter. Everybody else does it


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey James, I listen to you buddy!- I just dont act on your advice, but I am listening--lol


Yes I have noticed such things lol. But I know nothing really; I'm just a babbling idiot. Or am I?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You are like a factory guy. You give us what we should be running. We are the HP loving teens that come in and don't listen


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You are like a factory guy. You give us what we should be running. We are the HP loving teens that come in and don't listen


 And I'm the tuner guy who tells you what the system can _really_ handle........


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

weve got a pretty good pit crew here guys.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Errr you guys are crazy. But I guess that is a good thing; maybe.Trust me I'm not "factory" guy. I am into modifying the cars too. I am currently building a VG33ET with every intention of breaking into new boundaries.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you better!


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I ran 16 psi (well 1.05 bar) non intercooled for 6 months before I popped a head gasket. the engine had 160K on it, and I had this fresh one just laying around... anyway, you can run 16 psi if someone is really close to beating you.

You have to remember that 84-86 Z31's have a whopping 7.8:1 CR, so you can jack the boost up pretty high, and not have the detonation problems that other guys have. W-series guys (87-89) have 8.3:1 CR, so I wouldn't run more than like 14 psi on those. I'm just a boost freak though.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i thought the W-series engines were more boost capable and didnt they only come in the 1987's ?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

they are more powerful and more responsive AT LOW BOOST LEVELS because of the higher compression ratio. you can make more power with them than the older engines, but you will want an intercooler. 87 was the first year of the W series, and they put them in 88's and 89's, but the 88 and 89 cars came with the T25 shit turbo. Those turbos suck.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess I got the coolest car then. 10 PSI VG30ET W


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> they are more powerful and more responsive AT LOW BOOST LEVELS because of the higher compression ratio. you can make more power with them than the older engines, but you will want an intercooler. 87 was the first year of the W series, and they put them in 88's and 89's, but the 88 and 89 cars came with the T25 shit turbo. Those turbos suck.


hey dont be diss'n my turbo...  are they that bad.... lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

turboZX said:


> hey dont be diss'n my turbo...  are they that bad.... lol


 Yes , the T25 is barely adequate to push 14 psi into a 2.0 liter engine , let alone a 3.0 V6. 2nd gen Eclipse/Talon DSMs use this turbo , and it's barely adequate for that engine , and can't be boosted much over 14-15 psi in that configuration , mostly due to structural weakness beyond that. It's usefulness in a 3.0 would probably be limited to around 10 psi , if that. The T25 has very low lag , probably one of the reasons it was strapped to the side of that engine. 80s turbo cars were very laggy and peaky , smaller turbos were introduced in the late 80s to try to keep that under control , but it limited the upper boost level.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I like my lag


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah, it doesn't bother me, lag is what reminds you that you have a turbo lol, you should be proud to have lag. oh yeah whats the PSI limit on the T3's, how much can you run.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You guys have noticeable lag? I have it if I am doing oh 30mphin third and I punch it but if I am in my power band I suffer no lag.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

its not that much , but you can feel it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if I run in 4th gear about 45 MPH and I hit it real hard my RPMS go to about 3 grand then jump up to 3800 to 4 grand in about 1 1/2 seconds. My boost doesn't come in until about 2500 RPM and full boost around 3200 to 3500


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> yeah, it doesn't bother me, lag is what reminds you that you have a turbo lol, you should be proud to have lag. oh yeah whats the PSI limit on the T3's, how much can you run.


 Supposedly about 15 psi , which is the max I have run. Structurally , probably more , but you'll need an intercooler after that point. ? Turbo outlet temps go sky-high after the turbo has passed it's efficiency point , and much past 250 degrees will cause detonation with no intercooler.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I found a place to mount the intercooler instead of right in front of the radiator (which I really didnt want to do since I live in SW FL and my car already runs too hot it seems) The inner fender in front of the left front wheel is where Im going to stick it. I know what youre asking "How big could this intercooler be then?" Well, let me answer it for you-- about the size of my wee wee..........so obviously its very small........but hey itll still work!!!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I found a place to mount the intercooler instead of right in front of the radiator (which I really didnt want to do since I live in SW FL and my car already runs too hot it seems) The inner fender in front of the left front wheel is where Im going to stick it. I know what youre asking "How big could this intercooler be then?" Well, let me answer it for you-- about the size of my wee wee..........so obviously its very small........but hey itll still work!!!!!


lol sounds cool but doesn't have the coolness effect as a front mount


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

yeah the car looks more intimidating with a front mount


----------

